# Shelf hole jig



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi again

Since my last post was lost I am taking this oppertunity to once more post my question'
First I would like to thank all those who replied to it.

What I am looking for is a plan for a jig to make shelf holes

The one I am thinking of is one that I saw on a woodworking program (not sure which one) it requires the use of a router with a collar (I think it is a 1"not sure) and a bit. 
If anyone out there can help me I thank you

TonyC


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

That sounds like the jig Norm uses in New Yankee Workshop.
It is made from plywood (1/2") with equi spaced 5/8" holes to take a 5/8" collar on the router and a bit to suit the shelf supports.
He has pegs to locate the jig to the edge of the wood and a centre line to locate the jig from either side.
He has used a shop bought jig as well as one he made himself.
He showed how to make an improved model on one of his shows on making jigs for the workshop.


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 1, 2005)

Try this one http://www.woodworking.org/WC/GArchive99/4_23holejig.html
It sounds like the one you're talking about. Looks simple to make, yet effective.
Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tony, The simplest jig is a piece of pegboard. Your holes will be 1" apart. Simply plunge your 1/4" bit through a line of holes. If you want to set this up for a collar use a holesaw of the size collar you desire and drill out your holes; your collar will let you quickly align for each hole. You can develop end guides like the ones in the post Jeff made. Dewy hit the bullseye by saying the jig you saw was Norm's. You can get plans for Norm's jig at the New Yankee web site.


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks to Dewy, Jeff and Mike I will be looking into all of the above

Thank you again
Tony


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Try this...
http://www.benchnotes.com/Shelf Hole Guide/shelf_hole_drilling_jig.htm


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

fibertech said:



> Try this...
> http://www.benchnotes.com/Shelf Hole Guide/shelf_hole_drilling_jig.htm


Thanks I will

Tony


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link fibertech added it to my list of favorites. Always looking for plans.


----------

